# Do I need a lathe



## barrywatch (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi

I am thinking about the purchase of a second hand watchmakers lathe, not new but a good s/h machine. It is a relatively expensive bit of kit with ongoing expenses of collets and accessories. Good old Ebay has a few base machines but accessories can be expensive so the price goes up. I have found a boxed Pultra 10 with a few collects and other bits from a dealer of machines but at €675 I am wondering if I would find it difficult to pick up being able to be productive. Primarily my interest is pocket watches and clocks so would use it for staffs and pivots. I am struggling to justify in my mind that kind of expense although I would love to be able to fix some of the many broken watches that I have. Anybody been through the same dilemma and come out the other side. I already have and use a full size lathe for general jobbing work mostly on my other hobby classic cars.

Barry


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

If you can comfortably afford it, and have room, sure - why not!

You could always sell it on if you don't get the use out of it right?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't really need a lathe these days but I have six of them!! :laugh:

I just machines, After all- Watches are just machines in miniature!! :clap:

John


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

once you learn how to run a lathe, all sizes - it is the best hobby or retirement tool. (and a mill). vin


----------

